# Worship Sunday.



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brethren,

At worship yesterday I received a gift from God that only a father can understand. As the liturgy progressed I had the distinct pleasure of witnessing my son, my firstborn, worship God with all he could muster, in spirit and truth. To be able to celebrate the sacrament of the Lord's Supper along side of my son did my heart more good than I can express in words. To see fruit of salvation in his son's life is what every Christian father longs for. 

A father speaks to his son in the scriptures saying, "My son, keep my words and treasure up my commandments with you; keep my commandments and live; keep my teaching as the apple of your eye; bind them on your fingers; write them on the tablet of your heart. Say to wisdom, 'You are my sister,' and call insight your intimate friend, to keep you from the forbidden woman, from the adulteress with her smooth words." (Proverbs 7:1-5) Wisdom is here presented metaphorically in a feminine sense. She is presented as a woman of discression and morals that does good to all who love her. The beginning of wisdom is the fear of the Lord, reverence for God in Christ. All who possess her will be kept from the path of the adulteress, the seductive world system and her godless ways.

To see that my son understands these things gives me great joy. I rejoice in our covenant God who shows His steadfast love to thousands of generations of those who love Him.

Grace and Peace.

*note: All scripture references are from the English Standard Version.


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 20, 2007)

Rejoicing with you!!!

3 John 1:4 I have no greater joy than to hear that my children walk in truth.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 20, 2007)

That is really wonderful Donald.


----------

